# Camera Calibration profile disables HSL/Color/B&W panel



## Nairda (May 13, 2016)

Hello,

I wonder if you can offer me some insight on the following.

I purchased a Fuji X-Pro2 recently and in the Camera Calibration panel Lightroom offers 8 Fuji monochrome profiles and 6 Fuji colour ones, plus Adobe Standard.

When I select any of the profiles that are called 'Camera MONOCHROME ...' the complete HSL / Color / B&W panel is disabled. When you open the panel it just says 'Monochrome profile applied'.

When I select profiles called 'Camera Acros ...' (these are also monochrome profiles), the HSL / Color / B&W panel is also disabled, but in this case you can open the panel (HSL, Color or B&W) and adjust the sliders. The adjustments are recorded in the History but the image is NOT affected.

I was hoping to be able to adjust the Black & White mix with these profiles, but it seems not.

The same thing happens with Bridge and ACR.

Thanks for any thoughts,
Adrian


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Yes, it does that. I guess the idea behind it is to give you all the editability of a jpeg taken with the camera set to monochrome: that is, none. If you want to use the colour sliders to adjust the B&W mix, you'll have to change the Treatment to Black and White and then adjust the sliders (or better yet, use the targeted adjustment tool) to taste.


----------



## Nairda (May 14, 2016)

Hal,
Thank you for your comments, but as I said originally, using the Acros monochrome profile (for example), you can move the sliders in the B&W mix but they have no effect. The panel is disabled.
Hopefully Adobe's support of the X-trans sensors will improve over the coming year.
Adrian


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 14, 2016)

Adrian,
I guess I wasn't clear. Don't convert to B&W by changing the profile in the Camera Calibration tab. Leave that set to one of the colour options.  Instead, click the B&W tab to convert to monochrome. That will leave the sliders active and effective.


----------



## Nairda (May 14, 2016)

A good idea Hal except that then I do not start from the 'base' of Acros. I am not trying to re-create the look of Acros from scratch, merely to use it as a starting point.
I will use the other controls (Basic panel, Tone curve etc.) to alter the look as I am not able to use B&W mix.
Interestingly, the .dcp files for the Fuji camera profiles have been hidden.

Thank you for you interest in this.
Adrian


----------

